# Best filet mignon recipe



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a couple of filets for my wife and I but have never cooked them before. Does anyone have a good recipe?

BTW they are 2" thick


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Expensive Steak Rule #1) If you don't eat your steaks Rare/Med.Rare, you should save your money & buy Ground Sirloin... That said- Marinate in Dale's SteakMarinade/Sauce(Reg or low Sodium) or even better Allegro Hot & Spicy Marinade for ~1-2hrs... I like to add garlic (from the jar is better that powder, cracked black pepper, & my new favorite-a 'new-to-me' seasononig= Sure Shot Sid's brand Gunpowder (205-951-0508 if you can't find it locally)...

You'll need a Very Hot Pre-HeatedGrill... ~3-4 min. on 1 side & ~2-3 min. on the other... Remove when the meat feels like the fleshy part of your hand where your thumb attaches, but not more that ~6-8 min... (I take mine off at ~5-6 min. if the grill is really hot)... Let 'emsit for at least 15 min. before cutting...If you think you like Med., then shoot for Med.Rare, if you think you like Med.Rare, then shoot for Rare.. A great steak can only truely be hurt by over-cooking...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Salt. Pepper. Grill.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (6/18/2009)*Salt. Pepper. Grill.




Age them first - take them out of the wrapper, wrap in paper, wait 24 hours, take out and wrap in paper again, repeat for a couple days. Be sure to always put them in a fresh paper (not paper towel, butcher's paper) every day. Do this for 3-4 days in the fridge.



Next, do what Corpsman said - salt, pepper, grill.



Use a HOT grill and cook until rare-medium rare.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Salt and pepper lightly on both sides and rub it in. Coat in Olive oil and let set until at room temperature. Get grill as hot as possible (600-700 defrees F. Sear 1 minute on each side and grill (closed) 5 or 6 minutes at 350-400. Use a thermometer and take off at 130 degrees internal. Will be medium rare and tender enough to cut with a fork.

Let sit at least 5 minutes after you take off the grill.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I'll start by saying all good things are unhealthy. my wife will only eat fillet and it well done, I have always grilled my steaks except if I was by myself, then pan fry light oil, butter and seasoning of choice. I have always liked a NY strip in the pan. well, we ran out of propane for the grill about a year ago, no problem fillets in the skillet. one problem was no oil, doing all of the cooking I got a little creative and used bacon grease with seasoning of choice, turn burnerbetween 3-4 and cook about 8 minutes on each side. slower the more tender add some butter towards the end, very little. she now eats them with a slight pink hue in the middle and we dont cook them on the grill anymore.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm going to give them a try this weekend and I agree rare is the only way to go.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot clean grill. Kosher Salt, fresh ground black pepper. You dont need any oil, butter, or any other seasoning fora fillet. If your gonna spend all that money for fillet you want to taste beef not a bunch of marinades or oils. Grill it to your liking and serve it up. I wouldnt even put a drop of steak sauce on it. Just beef, salt, and pepper. This is also a chefs point of view as well. To each his own.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crank your green egg up to 850 degrees sear it for 1 minute on each side then close all your vents and cook for 3 minutes..

perfect med to med rare steak. 

Go to quality meats in milton, and get it seasoned


----------



## jt-fisherman (Oct 18, 2007)

A Fillet Mignon is to be ate only one way!!!A dash of salt and pepper,quickly seared on both sides and rare!!!And 2-5 minute wait before eating,a nice lobster tail,and a nice baked potato and your favorite beverage.I prefer a jack and coke 5 minutes before eating your steak...It don't get any better than that!!!


----------

